# Cement Contact with Copper Pipe



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a water main coming through a poured concrete foundation. THe copper pipe main is encased in a black plastic sleeve. When it rains water comes in through this sleeve.

Can I fill the end of the sleeve with hydraulic water stop cement? I'm hearing conflicting info on whether the cement will hurt the copper pipe inside.
Feedback appreciated. Thanks


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

why do you have to use a cementious filler??


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 14, 2007)

Capt2 said:


> I have a water main coming through a poured concrete foundation. THe copper pipe main is encased in a black plastic sleeve. When it rains water comes in through this sleeve.
> 
> Can I fill the end of the sleeve with hydraulic water stop cement? I'm hearing conflicting info on whether the cement will hurt the copper pipe inside.
> Feedback appreciated. Thanks


*Why not use expanding spray-foam, or some kind of silicone sealant (like 3M 5200)?*


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

I would be glad to use what works best. 
Have you used spray foam before to hold back water? 
Silicone was tried --not a complete success.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

5200 is a polyurethane sealant/adhesive and should stop all leakage. We primarily use it for sealing thru-hulls and other hull penetrations below the water line on boats. Got to get rid of all of the sillycone before it will work.

Look here http://www3.3m.com/catalog/us/en001...marine_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you try to see if the grade was correct around the slab. Also a major factor is downspouts from gutters sometimes they are way to close to the house, if thats the case get the down spout extenders. look into checking that out first to try to prevent the problem rather than fix it like that.

Just thought I would help out.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Get some of that electrical shrink wrap, that will keep the water out.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron, I assume that you are speaking of self-vulcanizing tape. How will that bond to concrete? It bonds to itself.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

It was a thought, and only a thought, for I don't know what it there, a picture would be helpful.


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

I used marine grade epoxy putty. I'll see the result next time it rains.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

How about a foam backer, then cover it with silicone again.


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

OK so we had heavy rain in NJ and I had used the marine epoxy putty before it started. Basically it held temporarily then started to leak. Just out of curiosity I applied this rubbery gutter sealant that can be applied when wet and bingo, it worked no more leak.

Now if I can just get the other little foundation leaks stopped. 
What is the trick to using hydraulic cement??? Can it be applied while the leak is active? I did this and the leak wiggled its way to the edge of the cement. 
Feedback appreciated.


----------

